

Show HN: Keep your inbox clear and make notifications useful again - haar
http://www.arrivals-app.com/

======
iz103
Email app notifications are created with smart algorithms (especially the
daily digests), which can be useful to read them.

But when using tonnes of apps/tools, they just clutters your inbox, and I end
up ignoring them.

